# The Pudden sez: Holy Mackerel !!



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, child, those are all for you :yes:- and no child, you can't have all of them at once! :no:

Mama went and bought a 30 lb frozen block of mackerels at the seafood plant. The local mushers get those to feed as snacks to their dogs. Mama thinks what's fine for an Iditarod sled dog is just barely ok for her Pudden. :smooch:

There's enough mackerels to last us till Christmas. The Pudden will get one each day after some hard work hauling water or skiing with Mama. :wavey:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow that's a lot of fish ! Where do you keep it all?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Pudden you are one lucky girl! Mama takes good care of you.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW Pudden! You really hit the jackpot, didn't you!!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Yea Pudden! We want you up to par so that you can protect Mama from all those other "people" up there that are dangerous. On second thought maybe Mama better eat the mackrel.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's it, Daisy's moving to Alaska. She's packing her bags right now.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> That's it, Daisy's moving to Alaska. She's packing her bags right now.


Ranger says he'll carry it so long as he get some mackerel out of it! First dibs to the ladies, of course; I've trained him well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Looks like Mama is planning on keeping the Pudden around for a while.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Ranger says he'll carry it so long as he get some mackerel out of it! First dibs to the ladies, of course; I've trained him well.


Haha, I knew it wouldn't take long for you to zero in on this thread. 

Pudden, you've got a few of us drooling here


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Cody asks whether you and Pudden have an extra little spot in your home for him? He won't be much trubbel just so long as you share the fish a little. I'm gonna hav to go out & buy him some big fish now, since he's seen how lucky Pudden is he's a bit funny about those bite-sized sardines 

What a lucky dog & thanks for the smile


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

wow thats alot of fish 
Pudden you are a very lucky girl to have such a kind momma 

how would I go about giving Ruby a fish then do I just buy a fish and give it to here whole and raw or what ??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Holy Mackeral is right! Pudden you are one very lucky girl to have a momma who loves you so much to buy you so much Mackeral.

Enjoy them girl!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

Shellie's sitting here drooling.....You are one lucky dog Pudden!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Ranger says he'll carry it so long as he get some mackerel out of it! First dibs to the ladies, of course; I've trained him well.



Sam and Dill wanna come too, however they cannot guarantee they will let anyone have first dibs but themselves LMAO


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Haha, I knew it wouldn't take long for you to zero in on this thread.
> 
> Pudden, you've got a few of us drooling here


I thought of Pudden sharing with both Ranger & Daisy when I saw that box of fish!!!! 
I wonder what my two dummies would do with a fish. :uhoh:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden,you living BIG!!!!! If you get tired of eating Mackeral every single day,please whisper to Honey and Duke.OK?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny would like fries with that! That's a lot of mackeral to look forward to!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

You're one lucky girl, Pudden!! Mackerel is a favourite around here too. But just the canned variety ... they're not as lucky as Daisy, Ranger, Sam and Dillon (and now you, too!!)

Kim


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

*Deear Ranger and Daisy,
pleez come visit us. We haff many fishes and U can haff some too. When U come up da driveway be careful and loook at da big willoh bush to da left sometimz da moose peepel are in there and they get pretty mad when U bark at dem. U can haff some of da moose nuggets tho they alwass make more. U can sit on da big purple bed or on da little red bed or on da rug. U can sit on da couch but Mama sez only when U haff no dirty feets. U can bring yar peepel too if dey have clean feetz. Da place in Mama's bed by da pillo is mine and mine alone. 

See U soon,
da Pudden*


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

Deer Pudden-

my Mama seez that me not allaud to com see you and share your fish wit. I lost dat privilege when I ate me some fish when we was out fishin and kept burpin in my Mama's face. 

Lots of zoomies from the udder end of the country,
Georgia

P.S What are moose people? Gator peeps that stay on land?


----------

